# Urge Endur-o-matic helmet review



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Just picked this helmet up for $99 from Pricepoint and took it out for the first time yesterday.

First, disclosure: I have an oddly shaped head and have real difficulties with helmets. I'm 6'2" and 190 pounds, but have a long-ish neck and a small oval head. For a full-face I run a Giro Remedy, which fits me perfectly.

For open face, the only helmet I've found that fits correctly and doesn't sit like a pimple on top of my head is the Protec Ace Dig (no longer in production). The Protec does fit well and looks OK, but it's heavy and hot.

Having tried on every relatively common open-face helmet you can find, I took a chance on the Urge. I'm glad I did.

The box comes with two sets of inner pads that mount inside the helmet with velcro. I picked the thicker set and the helmet fits my head absolutely perfectly. And it sits down on my head so it looks normal. Aside from fit, the next thing I noticed is the weight. This thing is light. Roughly half the weight of the Protec and WAY lighter than the Giro full-face.

It's slightly cooler than my Protec, but still doesn't have the significant airflow of the more vented helmets on the market. The "gangster pad" in front is supposed to soak up sweat. I have a shaved head and sweat A LOT. The pad got overwhelmed quickly and I ended up with a bunch of sweat running down into my eyes. That said, the pad dried very quickly.

Pretty happy with this helmet.


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

Fancy posting some pics?


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

What size Remedy? What size Urge? Just about to pull the trigger on one, but sizing info it tough to find.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

The Remedy is size S. The Urge to my knowledge only comes in two sizes (you make up the difference in padding thickness. My Urge is the S/M.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

I thought I'd bump this as I just received my Urge Endur-o-matic, size l/xl, black/white/red colour


























For me, the fit is great (I always take a 'large' helmet so it seems) using the smaller rear (red) pad, with the straps nice and tight it fits snug and doesn't move about.

Weight is about the same as my (chinguard-less) Met Parachute - decided to replace it as I never use the chin-guard and hate how helmets look enormous on my head.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

After wearing this helmet for a couple weeks I have to say I'm completely sold on the fit, finish and comfort. Far and away the best open face helmet I've owned.


----------



## WillieD (Nov 17, 2010)

I have the exact same helmet and and I concur with everything the OP said.


----------



## kyle26354 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Endur-O-Matic light mounting*

Has anyone had good success using a standard NiteRider light mount to put a light on this helmet?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like a nice helmet similar to mine. A while back I looked on here for recommendations for multi-sport helmets. I'm very happy with my Bern G2. Has closeable vents, a winter insert for ear protection, and is light weight. I'll go back to my Giro in the summer, but for skiing and biking in the winter my Bern did the trick.


----------



## induction (Apr 12, 2010)

I decided to throw in my thoughts as well. I just receiced my endur-o-matic helmet the other day. I broke my wrist in between the time I ordered it and received it, so I haven't had the chance to wear it on a ride but wanted to comment on the fit and weight. I typically wear a medium size helmet in open face and full face so I ordered up the s/m. It is a little tight even with the smallest pads in, but not uncomfortable by any means. It feels like it forms and wraps around my head nicely. As far as weight, I barely notice it. It's the lightest helmet I have put on. I would recommend this helmet on weight and comfort. When the wrist heals I'll post up how it feels during a ride.


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

Steve.E said:


> I thought I'd bump this as I just received my Urge Endur-o-matic, size l/xl, black/white/red colour
> 
> For me, the fit is great (I always take a 'large' helmet so it seems) using the smaller rear (red) pad, with the straps nice and tight it fits snug and doesn't move about.
> 
> Weight is about the same as my (chinguard-less) Met Parachute - decided to replace it as I never use the chin-guard and hate how helmets look enormous on my head.


Hi Steve, how are you getting on with this? I'm looking at getting one myself and just wondering how it is for cooling?....

Cheers. :thumbsup:


----------



## stefrox (Mar 5, 2008)

Neily03 said:


> Fancy posting some pics?


My pics,helmet size L/XL :thumbsup:


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

stefrox said:


> My pics :thumbsup:


Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## induction (Apr 12, 2010)

Alright, I have 4 rides in with the endur-o-matic. I have had at least one ride in over 90 degree weather and absolutely love this helmet! This thing is light, comfortable, looks good (my opinion), and vents well enough. The ventilation would probably be the only downside to an otherwise perfect helmet. There is still some air flow, but not as much as other helmets I've used. With that being said, The "Gangsta Pad" has made the sweat from my head more afraid to drip in my eyes than a white kid from Beverly Hills would be to walk through "tha hood." It soaked it all up. I felt it fall down behind my ears a few times, but never in my face. Excellent and comfortable helmet.


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

My Endur-o-matic;


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm sorry but that **** is fugly. And hot like a mother******.


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't have anyone with an Urge in stock to try on so I'll ask here: How does the coverage compare to a Fox Flux?


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice pic Neil  Haven't seen that finish but it looks very stealth.

More generally, had my Urge for a few months now, loving it.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

They fit really nice, are comfortable and offer great protection, but they can be a bit hot. The good part is you can take the front inner pad off, hit it on your pant leg and most all the sweat comes off.

Edit: forgot to mention the large visor offers great sun, rain, snow and hail protection


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

pastajet said:


> They fit really nice, are comfortable and offer great protection, but they can be a bit hot. The good part is you can take the front inner pad off, hit it on your pant leg and most all the sweat comes off.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention the large visor offers great sun, rain, snow and hail protection


Thanks, that pic shows how much coverage, definitely more than the flux behind the ears and a bit further down the back of the neck.


----------



## dlc (May 27, 2009)

Ordered on and loved it, just too small. Wish they would offer a bigger size!!!!!!


----------



## mwarrick (Oct 31, 2007)

*Great Price!*

Thought people might want to know where this helmet is only $89 including $20 off and free shipping: xsportsprotective.com As of 10/20/12 that is.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Your third post in 5 years was a good one! Thanks.



mwarrick said:


> Thought people might want to know where this helmet is only $89 including $20 off and free shipping: xsportsprotective.com As of 10/20/12 that is.


----------

